# C&C 3 geht nicht zu installieren



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leutz, 

also wenn ich DVD von C&C 3 Tiberium Wars einlege und es via autorun installieren will kommt diese Fehlermedlung siehe 1. Bild...

So dann habe ich versucht auf die Dateien die sich auf der DVD befinden zuzugreifen und über die setup.exe das Spiel zu installieren dann kommt das siehe 2. Bild ...

Habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegt, bzw. was ich dagegen machen kann???

Bitte um Hilfe

DANKE...

greetz


----------



## 1821984 (1. Februar 2009)

Hast du das spiel vorher schonmal installiert.
Wenn nicht, dann leih es dir mal aus ner Videothek aus und probier nochmal.
Anhand der fehlermeldung tip ich darauf, dass es am OS liegt aber das wär schwachsinn,
vor rausgesetzt du hast servicepack und neu treiber drauf. Bei mir hat mich das Game paar mal rausgeschmissen und aufmal war es weg. Keine Ahnung ob windows update gemacht hat oder so.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Februar 2009)

ja ich hatte es vorher schonmal drauf aber glaub nur unter XP damals noch...

Hab alles aufn neusten Stand...

Kann es sein das ich es nicht richtig deinstalliert habe?????

Oder muss ich eventuell den Eintrag des Spiels aus der "registry" manuell löschen????

greetz


----------



## 1821984 (1. Februar 2009)

geh mal auf die suchfunktion und lösch alle Datein von C&C3 die du findest. Manche programme lassen sich nicht installieren, wenn noch alte datein drauf sind wie z.B Autocad.
Die savegames falls vorhanden speicherst du auf nen stick und speicherst sie ggf. neu


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Februar 2009)

hab ich es sind keine mehr vorhanden
danke trotzdem....

was nun?????

greetz


----------



## 1821984 (1. Februar 2009)

Windows update machenlassen oder anderes C&C3 ausleihen installieren und feststellen ob es an deinem rechner liegt oder am Spiel. Unter Gerätemanager schauen ob alles i.O. ist.
Ich gehe davon aus, das auf der Festplatte genug platzt ist!!!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Februar 2009)

jawohl alles i.O. im Geräte Manager keine Aurufezeichen oder ähnliches...

Ja du kannst davon ausgehen, es ist mehr als genug Speicher vorhanden^^

Gut danke dir dann leih ich mir das morgen gleich mal aus...

greetz


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. Februar 2009)

alles klar danke hat gefunzt...

kann zu...

greetz


----------



## 1821984 (2. Februar 2009)

Und nun hast das andere Umgetauscht oder was war da los?


----------

